# The Doors' Spanish Caravan



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I remember how surprised I was to find out that Robbie Krieger was this good of a flamenco player. It seems to have been a self-contained talent that remained intact, regardless of what he did on electric with the Doors' other songs. I'm sure it influenced his electric playing, as he did not use a plectrum, but fingers only; unusual for electric guitar players back then, except maybe Jeff Beck. Krieger's playing on "The End" seems to be from the same Spanish stream-of consciousness mode.

I have often pondered Morrison's words in this song. What was he getting at, a simple imaginative reverie, based perhaps on some history reading he had done? After all, Morrison was a simple American lad who had never been to Spain (that I know of). What is this about?

I'm thinking it might be based on some LSD-induced visions he had, deriving from the reading and imagining he had done. This is amplified, of course, on LSD. This drug becomes the metaphor for "Spain", or a place in his mind where he goes, or is, rather, "carried away."

"Andalucia with fields full of grain, I have to see you again and again. 
Take me, Spanish caravan, yes I know you can."

This talk of visions and wanting to return again and again seems more opiod-like than LSD-like; perhaps the lure of psychedelics was not so much fear-inducing in Morrison, but tempted him away in terms of imaginative poetic reverie. He was a man who was made for this drug.

The song is pure poetry; it stands as a monument to the Doors' art. This was a unique time in American music; I doubt that anything in rock music will ever surpass the sheer artistry and poetic resonances of this song.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It's Morrison's hypnotic voice that usually gets me every time. SP is wonderful though they're sometimes stepping all over the chord changes.  Loved the Doors. Morrison here seems to be longing for a place that he may have only visited in another dimension. But the song is positive because it's about the lost being found and perhaps the thrill of treasure. Who wouldn't want to visit there for the first time or return again and again?

Lyrics: https://www.megalyrics.net/jim-morrison/spanish-caravan


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

For me the star of this song is Rothchild. He turns otherwise straightforward music and lyrics to something more mysterious.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the song has some fine qualities, for example its interesting structure and as you say it displays some of Robby's best guitar work, for me songs like The End, When the Music is Over, LA Woman, Riders on the Storm and The Crystal Ship would be my picks in terms of showing The Doors at their very best, but they have many great songs.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Spanish Caravan is a nice piece of music. There is a brief moment where the guitar plays a suggestion of a Malagueña, which is flamenco; also there are repeated references to Isaac Albeniz' _Asturias_, as transposed to guitar, always a sure-fire evocation of Spain (but not of Andalusia):


----------

